# Artwork for rhinestone transfer designs



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I've kind-of, sort-of figured out how to create a template so I can make transfers. 
Any recommendation of where to buy artwork (like what DAS offers with their system)? A CD of designs that would work with a cutter for vinyl and rhinestones?
I've seen it, just can't remember where.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not an expert with this, but I think those softwares are system specific. Das is the only one I know of that has premade designs. Someone who knows more will be around soon I'm sure!
If thereis software out there I would be interested. I know there are individuals that sell 1 design at a time....


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Learn how to use your graphics software and almost any design can be made up as a template for rhinestones.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Learn how to use your graphics software and almost any design can be made up as a template for rhinestones.


Great idea but I suck at graphics design. If I could draw I would not have needed to post this question.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

The ACS software is pretty idiot proof. I have NO design background at all and have picked it up very easily. It allows you to import clip art, pictures, etc, and then will place the circles on the lines. You do have to move the circles around and tweak it....but once you get the hang of it it's pretty easy.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Mistyann said:


> The ACS software is pretty idiot proof. I have NO design background at all and have picked it up very easily. It allows you to import clip art, pictures, etc, and then will place the circles on the lines. You do have to move the circles around and tweak it....but once you get the hang of it it's pretty easy.


The software I have does the same thing. What I'm looking for is the clip art. I know the process, just need the starting point.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, I thought you were asking about designs with the circles already applied.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I think most book stores have books with clip art in them. kids coloring books are great- if your software can vectorize look at the books

I have just bought a 4 disc set of vector art of animals which is what I specialize in.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

go to your local art supply house...they have books with CDs for art but they can be vectorized to use in Rhinestones...just look for the simple lines.
Also check out ArtAmp.com - Free Clip Art, Fonts, Tutorials and Graphic Design Resources
then there is:
Home - www.greatdanegraphics.com
and check out:
Action Illustrated | Custom Clipart, Vector Art | Sports Vector Art | Mascot Vector Art

Have you thought about Clipart - Download Royalty-Free Clipart, Images, Fonts, Web Art and Graphics or iCLIPART - millions of downloadable royalty-free clipart images, photos, web graphics, animations, sounds and fonts by subscription


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> go to your local art supply house...they have books with CDs for art but they can be vectorized to use in Rhinestones...just look for the simple lines.
> Also check out ArtAmp.com - Free Clip Art, Fonts, Tutorials and Graphic Design Resources
> then there is:
> Home*-*www.greatdanegraphics.com
> ...


Thanks Charles, this is what I'm looking for. Great Dane Graphics, Action Illustrated, etc. 
Yes, I have a Clipart.com account and have looked but there is too much stuff to sort through to get what I want.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> Great idea but I suck at graphics design. If I could draw I would not have needed to post this question.


I didn't say learn to draw. I can't draw a circle and make it look like a circle except in the fashion that it has no end or beginning. Learn to use your graphic sofware and FIND images/pictures/logos that you would like to do rhinestones in and do the job ov converting it to lines that you can "spray" the little circles along to make a rhinestone pattern/template


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> I didn't say learn to draw. I can't draw a circle and make it look like a circle except in the fashion that it has no end or beginning. Learn to use your graphic sofware and FIND images/pictures/logos that you would like to do rhinestones in and do the job ov converting it to lines that you can "spray" the little circles along to make a rhinestone pattern/template


I understand what you are saying. It's the images/pictures to start with that I am looking for. I know how to make them into rhinestone templates. 
Charles answered my question about sources for clip art.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I also use ACS and last night i did my first clip art design using the included clip art with the software they give you a ton of it. i used a Palm tree and it was super easy to use.
I also used one of the border frames very easy.

For other clip art you can buy tons of packages on ebay or you can download a lot for free at Lord of Design - Download free graphic design, vector, brushes, psd, photoshop

just looking at the Load of design site it has one the home page right now 2980 victor logotypes to DL for free.
You can take them apart and just use any of the object you want from any design.

What i do is pull out objects i think i will want to use and then save them on their own in a new folder to find easy.
It takes some time doing this but when designing it then is a lot faster from then on.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The Lord of Design site is amazing! I found one download file that has over 3000 vector images... and a lot of them are flourishes and other ornamental type designs that my customers love! Thanks so much for sharing this resource, Ed.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> The Lord of Design site is amazing! I found one download file that has over 3000 vector images... and a lot of them are flourishes and other ornamental type designs that my customers love! Thanks so much for sharing this resource, Ed.


 
When you have the time, would you mind sharing the "link" from the exact download that you are talking about? It sounds great! 

P.S. Thanks for helping me today w/ my new Groove-E "rhinestone cutter" ....you are the best SandyM!!!!  
I am excited to try out all of this clipart!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Here you go, Mrs. Bacon:

Vector Ultimate Symbols By Design Elements | LordofDesign.com - Download free graphic design, vector, brushes, psd, photoshop


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> P.S. Thanks for helping me today w/ my new Groove-E "rhinestone cutter" ....you are the best SandyM!!!!
> I am excited to try out all of this clipart!]


You're welcome!


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you own CorelDRAW. It comes with over 84 symbol fonts and you can download Free Dingbats from the web and have hundreds & hundreds of pieces of clipart that is useable. 

Also Corel Comes with over 10,000 pieces of clipart other than symbols.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ronald Bastian said:


> Do you own CorelDRAW. It comes with over 84 symbol fonts and you can download Free Dingbats from the web and have hundreds & hundreds of pieces of clipart that is useable.
> 
> Also Corel Comes with over 10,000 pieces of clipart other than symbols.


I own CorelDraw X3 & X4..... is the "clipart" on the CD?

....and do you have a "link/website" for these _free dingbats/__hundreds & hundreds of pieces of clipart_ ?


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

CorelDRAW X3 Clipart is on CD # 2 and the Fonts are on CD # 3.

CorelDRAW X4 is a DVD and you have to load the clipart and the fonts on your HD to access them. First check by going to start/ all programs/ CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4/ and look for a directory called Fonts, Clipart or Extras. If you have extras look in there for the other directories. 

If you don't have these directories available to you then you need to put the DVD back in and choose EXTRAS then you can load them onto your HD and access them from there. 

If for some reason you did not get a book wit your Version of CorelDRAW showing all the clipart and fonts check out this web site www.CorelHelp.com and look for a program called Rom CAT. There should be a video and the program to download that will help you with finding and seeing previews of the clipart. 

Good Luck and let me know how things turn out.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ronald...instead of doing self promos in the thread...why not put your website in your signature?


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

That's a good point I am just getting started here and have not figured out how to do that yet but I will. Thanks


----------



## seaartrhinestone (Dec 31, 2014)

hi, we offer custom rhinestone transfer template and all kinds of rhinestone transfers, best quality and professional in China. If you need, let me know. thanks. SeaartRhinestone


----------

